# Vintage F1 -



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

For those guys who like pretty cool stuff - check out the VF1 (Vintage Formula 1) group -- 

http://vf1club.com/vf1.html


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 for this pic on the VF1 Rules page...


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks pretty cool. I think it may be optimistic with break away front ends. I get the point, but racers that aren't great drivers will be frustrated spending all the money and only running 2 laps. Good luck though.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

are these front end pieces still for sale


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

You may want to check over on the RCTECH forums - the Vintage F1 guys are mostly there.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/california-racing/711904-vintage-formula-one.html


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Here's a little video from the Vintage F1 cars at last weeks Speedtech race at the Tamiya Raceway in SoCal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Sj35G2zbXVc


----------

